# Chapter origins shown in "Know No Fear"; [SPOILERS]



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

In case anyone was curious about the origins of a Chapter written about by the author of "Know No Fear"...



"[Brother Androm and Braellen] have both recently rotated up from the reserve companies, ready to complete their novitiate period through service in the active line. Both are grateful and proud to have been given places in the 6th Company, to serve under *Saur Damocles*, and to etch – if only temporarily – the company’s *white figure-of-eight serpent emblem* onto the blue fields of their shoulder guards."


Probably not a shocker to most, but it was nice to see a confirmation. 

I guess my only remaining question is...



Could the Captain of the Ultramarines 6th Company be the same man who founded Notable Damocles? Or was the Damocles after whom the Iron Snakes squad was named a different Astartes altogether? If the former, that would imply the Iron Snakes are ancient indeed - Second Founding ancient!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I never even picked up on that, christ this novel contains so much info I think I went into sensory overload and my mind kind of shut down for a while :laugh:

Good catch Phoebus! And I agree it seems to point towards them being that Ancient.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

wait not to be off topic if that is true about the iron snakes lol wouldn't that mean the same thing for the origin Raptor legion as well on "Deliverance lost " :read:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Jessu christ. Someone needs to grab a red pen and double check every name, place and time in that book with previous source material. I have gotten through it twice, and still people bombard me with stuff I did not notice. :wacko:


----------

